
Is This an Image? Or Is It a Gun? - kauffj
https://github.com/kauffj/liberator.png
======
eridius
> _This project is meant to remind politicians, bureaucrats, and busy-bodies
> everywhere that attempting to restrict distribution of code is both
> pragmatically preposterous and a violation of free speech._

It's not code. It's data. And we already have tremendous amounts of precedent
for restricting the distribution of data considered verboten. The simplest
example would be CP (which, heck, is already images).

~~~
brod
True, but I think the argument being made is similar to the absurdities that
exist in Australia where it is illegal to _sell_ cigarettes to people under 18
and it's illegal to _buy_ cigarettes for people under 18 but it's not illegal
for people to smoke cigarettes under 18 - unsurprisingly people under 18 _do_
still manage to get their hands on cigarettes and no one asks questions at
that point. Surely the purpose of the laws was to prevent people under 18 from
smoking cigarettes - why not make a law for exactly that? I think the 3D
printable guns issue is similar - banning the distribution of a substance but
not outright banning the substance is absurd.

~~~
onceKnowable
Your whole hypothesis is nonsense.

The intent of those cigarette laws is to stop minors from getting their hands
on cigarettes. It’s not intended to make criminals of kids.

